# Kapverden im Januar



## mattes (19. Februar 2005)

Hi!
So langsam muss ich mich ja  mal zu meinen letzten Trip auf den Kapverden äußern. Die ersten beiden Touren war ich Schneider nur ganz kurze Bisse danach war es ok. Am besten die letzte Tour double und semi strikes einfach zu viel Fisch. Du bist am drillen kommt der nächste Hoo und beißt dir das Vorfach oberhalb vom Wirbel ab. Von 12-15 möglichen Fischen waren am Ende 5 übrig.Ich spreche hier ausschlieslich von Wahoos denn Thune waren leider nicht zu fangen. Ich werde es mal versuchen ein paar Bilder rein zu setzen (habe ich noch nie gemacht) bin Ansgar ja noch meinen dicksten Wahoo schuldig. 
Viele Grüße Mattes


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Danke für den Kurzbericht! Darfst Du gern verlängern. Bin auf Deine Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Ansgar (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Hi Mattes - 

Du bist ja anscheinend wieder aufgetaucht?

Wir warten noch auf die Wahoo Fotos... )

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Hallo mattes auch ich hätte gerne noch einiges mehr von dir gehört da ich selbst schon vier Mal auf Cabo Verde war (Peter Döbler+Berno Niebuhr)
Deine Wahoo Fangberichte hören sich verdächtig nach der Bank ca. 20 Meilen westlich von Sao Antao an wo Peter immer hinfährt wenn kein Marlin beisst.Wir haben dort auf Marlin Lures schon bis zu 10 Stück ca.10-25KG Durchschnittsgewicht gefangen,ist in der Vergangenheit auch ein guter Marlin Spot gewesen.

                         Tight Lines|wavey: Jan


----------



## mattes (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Hallo Jan!
Die Wahoos sind alle auf einer Bank namens Moraca und nördlich davon gefangen worden, diese liegt südost von der Insel Sal.
Das mittlerste Bild zeigtmeinen größten Wahoo ca90-100 Ibs , der Köder war ein Iland Pro
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Klasse Wahoos, hoffe auf den Malediven werden wir auch wieder den ein oder anderen fangen!


----------



## Ansgar (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Moin Mattes,

schoene Fische - schade, dass die Fotos das nicht so richtig wiedergeben...
(insbesondere das mittlere - dichter ranzoomen und den blutueberstroemten und mit Fischkoepfen beladenen Steg abschneiden)
Generell kommen Wahoos -aber auch generell alle anderen Fische - deutlich besser raus, wenn man sie lebend fotografiert. Ich habe leider noch nie einen 100 Pfuender gefangen, aber ich kann mal als Vergleich ein Foto von einem 30kg Fisch hier reinstellen. Da kommen die Farben ganz anders raus...

Vielen Dank fuer die Fotos - Du hast schon Recht, Wahoos sind tolle Fische und ein Grund immer wieder zum Light tackle fishing los zu fahren. Teile auch Deine Ansicht bezgl 50LBS Geschirr - denn ein grosser Wahoo ist schon ein echt ernstzunehmender Gegner..

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## mattes (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Hallo Ansgar!
Ich gebe Dir ja vollkommen recht aber die photos hat meine bessere Hälfte gemacht und ich bin froh  das die Photos was geworden sind. Ich kann mich ja nicht  selber  fotografieren dann würden die Hoos wohl besser rüberkommen. Habe mir vor einigerZeit eine kleine Digitalkamera zugelegt mal sehen ob wir in Zukunft bessere Bilder bekommen vor allen auf dem Boot. Eine Spiegelreflex nehme ich nicht mit auf`s Boot dafür ist das Wetter im Januar doch meistens zu rauh, die Boote nehmen doch teiweise viel Wasser. Einen lebenden Wahoo mit seinen Wahnsinnsfarben werde ich auch nicht so schnell knipsen die Kapverdianer lassen sie nur tot aufs Boot, die Dinger kriegen außenbords ordentlich was auf die Rübe.
Bis dann
Mattes


----------



## Ansgar (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*



			
				mattes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ansgar!
> 1) Ich kann mich ja nicht  selber  fotografieren dann würden die Hoos wohl besser rüberkommen.
> 
> 2) Einen lebenden Wahoo mit seinen Wahnsinnsfarben werde ich auch nicht so schnell knipsen die Kapverdianer lassen sie nur tot aufs Boot, die Dinger kriegen außenbords ordentlich was auf die Rübe.
> ...



Hi Mattes,

1)     Da hast Du schon recht... Das ist schwierig, gerade mit 50Kg boesem Wahoo auf dem Arm...

2) Dann fotografier ihn doch einfach aussenbords - sieht doch so schoen aus, wenn er neben dem Boot hochkommt. Das funkelnde Silber, das tiefe blau... 
Aber mit Wahoos hatte ich bisher keine Probleme - kenne das nur von Mahis, dass die das Boot auseinandernehmen... Ein grosser Bulle, der im Boot vom Gaff abfaellt ist kein Spass... Ist mir selber bisher zum Glueck noch nicht passiert. Noch schlechter ist natuerlich, wenn einem nen 12 Fuss Mako ins Boot springt, davon habe ich auch schon gehoert... )

Also, ich freu mich auf weitere Fotos von Dir als Spezi-Wahoo Jaeger ... )
Ich find Wahoos naemlich auch echt klasse - auch wenn Spanish Mac's m.E. noch schoener gezeichnet sind...
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Hallo Mattes wirklich schöne Wahoos die du da auf die Planken gelegt hast! aber wie kommt es das du im Januar nach Cabo Verde fährst ,ist eigentlich mehr eine Zeit für Wind Surfer.Zu dieser Zeit sind alle Boote auf Sao Vicent im Winterschlaf unter anderem wegen des starken Windes.Im Juli/August hättest du dagegen die maximale Palette da dann Neben Marlin der ab April in grösseren Stückzahlen auftritt riesige Yellowfinschwärme im Archipel unterwegs sind.Letzte Frage wie hieß dein Boot/Captain und was hast du bezahlt ??#h

              Tight Lines              Jan Lange


----------



## mattes (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kapverden im Januar*

Hallo Jan!
Ich weiß ja das  die anderen Zeiten besser sind aber ich habe  bis jetzt immer nur Zeit im Januar gehabt. Ich bin Steuermann auf einen Angelkutter und mein Chef würde mich wohl eines Besseren belehren wenn ich im Juli Urlaub machen wollte. Auf die Kapverden fliege ich seit 99 habe da meinen ersten Wahoo gefangen und bin bis jetzt da hängen geblieben. Mein Skipper ist Napoleon eigentlich kein Unbekannter auf den Kapverden der sagt mir schon seit Jahren ich soll zu einer anderen Zeit kommen um mit ihm vor Sao Nicolau zu fischen. Ich hoffe ja sehr das mal in Zukunft zu schaffen. 
Gruß Mattes


----------

